# Smashburger



## Vermin999 (Jan 29, 2013)

Not really a copycat of any of their burgers just the technique it which they cook them. Got this idea of trying to make them from Greg form Ballistic BBQ. I don't have the smasher just used a press. It worked ok but the press I think would do a much better job. Here is his video.
Smashburger Recipe! - YouTube

1/2 lb. patties into a ball, butter is added to the flat surface. 






Cover them with parchment paper and smash them into a patty and hold for 10 to 15 seconds





Flip the burger over and the burger develops a nice crust.





Seasoned the cooked side with Weber's Gourmet Burger seasoning and black pepper, and cheese was added





Burger on a toasted bun with some horseradish mayo, grainy mustard, lettuce, onion, tomato, avocado, and pickled red jalapenos.





Also served with some Claussen Hot and spice pickles and blue box mac and cheese. Best burger I have had since the last time I made burgers. :grin:


----------



## dledmo (Jan 29, 2013)

I didn't know you had a YouTube channel, but I subscribed today. Great looking cook, I haven't had a Smashburger but it looks delicious.  Your uhs and ums are shorter than Larry's so for the drinking game take only half a drink.  We should do a poll of all the fantastic posts you do for one of your future videos, you game?


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, great lookin' burger V and thanks for the tip on Ballistic BBQ, that guy does some great videos.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 30, 2013)

that is not my channel


----------



## cookking (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great from here. That's one thing I will definitely have this weekend for sure! I love burgers!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 30, 2013)

Save the Smashburger, I'll opt for a couple Vermin Burgers!  YUM John!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks mighty good. Now aside from obvious dramatic effects of piling up cast iron..wouldnt a little electric flapper George Foreman/pannini press type grill take some steps out of this arduous process? Correct my thinking here. Thanks.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 30, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Looks mighty good. Now aside from obvious dramatic effects of piling up cast iron..wouldnt a little electric flapper George Foreman/pannini press type grill take some steps out of this arduous process? Correct my thinking here. Thanks.



I used a carbon steel comal and not CI. I don't know if a George Foreman grill would get hot enough to develop a nice crust. I don't own one to give it a try.  Pressing on a burger patty for 10 to 15 seconds is arduous??? I guess you could go to the drive thru to get your burger fix if its too hard on ya.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 31, 2013)

Vermin, he's old and retired, putting on his socks is a tough job!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 31, 2013)

Thinking of getting the 3/16' stainless plate made for my Performer, not sure if it would too expensive or really worth it, but seems like a good idea. Any thoughts?


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 31, 2013)

Wouldnt be an issue. Just have to grab the flapper gizmo from off the top of the ice box. It gets hotter than heck..lol. I wears socks 24/7 in the winter so aint not problemo to change em out occasionally. Dont need them in the summer of course.


----------



## cookking (Feb 1, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> Thinking of getting the 3/16' stainless plate made for my Performer, not sure if it would too expensive or really worth it, but seems like a good idea. Any thoughts?


 
You might consider something like the one in the link below. 
*Little Griddle Kettle-Q KQ17R Round Griddle for Round Grills *


Amazon.com: Little Griddle Kettle-Q KQ17R Round Griddle for Round Grills: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Or you could get a cast iron pizza pan for the same use.


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 1, 2013)

The company I work for sells all the food to Smashburger.
They usually feed us for free  .   
I might have to try one next time I am there, they look good.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 2, 2013)

They opened a Smash burger place over near my house. Is it worth writing home about? I cloned the other famous burger joint by using thousand island dressing. I forget the name of it right now. A guy on here showed how to make em.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 2, 2013)

Traegernator said:


> You might consider something like the one in the link below.
> *Little Griddle Kettle-Q KQ17R Round Griddle for Round Grills *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip T, didn't notice this until I had already been to the metal shop and ordered a 3/16" SS plate. I will have less in it than the Amazon one. I'll post some pictures once I give it a try.


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 2, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> Thanks for the tip T, didn't notice this until I had already been to the metal shop and ordered a 3/16" SS plate. I will have less in it than the Amazon one. I'll post some pictures once I give it a try.


 

Has anybody seen or used the Amazon one? I'm just wondering how big it is?

Buzz it was up north snowmobiling 2 weeks ago. Its beautiful this time of year up there :partyman:

I will ask around work and see what I can find out.  I delv a few of the stores but never looked around, to find out how accurate that vidio is. 
Gezz I went all around the map on this post didn't I ?  lol


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 2, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Wouldnt be an issue. Just have to grab the flapper gizmo from off the top of the ice box. It gets hotter than heck..lol. I wears socks 24/7 in the winter so aint not problemo to change em out occasionally. Dont need them in the summer of course.


 
Winter? Really? You don't have winters in Texas :p. Cold- yes.
When was the last time your tongue stuck to the swingset?


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I watched the Darren McGavin movie so knew the tongue to cold metal was not a good plan. Actually my training started with metal ice trays since we do not allow cold weather as some smart person already noticed..lol. I seen some kids get bloody tongues on those ice trays. Okie transplants seems like.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 2, 2013)

MI Smoke said:


> Buzz I was up north snowmobiling 2 weeks ago. Its beautiful this time of year up there :partyman:



We went up to Mackinaw City for Winterfest, a couple weeks ago, great time and tasted some super chili at the cook-off. Had a great burger at the Keyhole Bar, if you have not been it is worth the drive!


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 3, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> We went up to Mackinaw City for Winterfest, a couple weeks ago, great time and tasted some super chili at the cook-off. Had a great burger at the Keyhole Bar, if you have not been it is worth the drive!


 
I seen your chili post. We were at St.Ignace (15 min) that same weekend. Didn't know anything about Winterfest. :rock:
Next time I will have check out the keyhole


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 14, 2013)

John thanks for the original post. I got the SS plate and a "Smasher" and have done the burgers twice now and they are great, love the crisp, my bride gives them two thumbs up. The second attempt was better than the first and and think another couple times and I'll post some pictures. Right now it is still pretty dark at dinner time here in Ohio. Without your post these burgers wouldn't be in my repertoire, thanks again!


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't thank me thank Greg from Ballistic BBQ. I just saw a good idea, tried it and shared it.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 15, 2013)

Vermin999 said:


> Don't thank me thank Greg from Ballistic BBQ. I just saw a good idea, tried it and shared it.



If you hadn't posted it here I never would have see it, but Ballistic BBQ is a YouTube channel worth checking out.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 15, 2013)

He has some good videos over there. Check them out! 

Ballistic BBQ - YouTube


----------



## cookking (Feb 16, 2013)

Verm, on a scale of 1-10 I'd give you and 11! Great video and burger looked fantastic.


----------



## Max1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Vman, you got it going brah!


----------



## bknox (Feb 26, 2013)

I could look at pictures of wonderful burgers all day  And those are some nice looking burgers.


----------



## Animal (Mar 4, 2013)

Fired up my Acorn with a old pizza pan with butter on it, put the semi loose burger meat on it, cooked and pressed it. This has totally change how I will make burgers from this day forward, burned the first 4 buns but I had 4 spares. My wife said fantastic, I still dont have words for how good they were. No more making pattys here for ever.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 4, 2013)

Animal said:


> Fired up my Acorn with a old pizza pan with butter on it, put the semi loose burger meat on it, cooked and pressed it. This has totally change how I will make burgers from this day forward, burned the first 4 buns but I had 4 spares. My wife said fantastic, I still dont have words for how good they were. No more making pattys here for ever.



You couldn't be more right Animal!


----------



## Smokeat (Mar 13, 2013)

Griddled burgers are all the rage now, I prefer charbroiled but am friendly to all burgers. 

I am going to be doing plenty of griddling soon because I just picked up a Blackstone 36" griddle at Lowes. It looked so awesome I had to have it. Does anyone here have experience with this "unit" (I am reluctant to call it a grill)

Perhaps I should start a new thread about this topic, but Smashburger type burgers should be this griddle's forte.


----------

